# Hay



## sabine (Jul 3, 2009)

I was wonderng what the best hay mix is for goats. We have a field that is 60% alfalfa, timothy and clover and probably some other grasses as well. Is this a good winter feed?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sounds like a good mix.

mine get timothy/brome or just timothy, alfalfa seems to be their favorite


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ...that sounds like a good winter combo.......:wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like a great mix to me. :thumb:


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

Mine turn their noses up at quality hay. They want the bales from the fringes, full of weeds and vines. I used to buy them top quality hay, then catch them tearing it up and throwing it around to get at the scrap. Most of the good stuff would end up as bedding. They'll even tear up straw bales to get a the few stray wheat heads. So I switched to the worst hay I could find and they seem to like that better. They eat more and waste less. 

If I could bale tree leaves and vines, my team would be happy campers. 

Always wondered if you could bale kudzu without spreading it? My goats love kudzu and wild grape vines. They'll eat good hay when there isn't any other option but they have to be hungry. 

That's the other thing that makes my neighbors jealous. No raking leaves for me. The electric company came out a couple weeks ago to trim branches away from the power lines. I had to use sugar cookies to keep the goats out from under falling tree branches. Had to yell at the crew and tell them to hurry because I was running out of cookies. They thought I was kidding until they got done and the team swarmed over the down limbs. They were going to grind up branches but I told them not to bother. Next day all those limbs were stripped clean as a whistle. 

I haven't had to cut a willow or trim a tree since getting the goats. 

No such thing as yard waste here. My mobile composters keep the place cleaned up. I just have to burn a twig pile a couple times a year.


----------

